# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.8

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Mcnpro Box official version 3.2.8 hot Released*  *What's new for Mcnpro box version 3.2.8 ?* *New & Hot !!!!*   Add Support MTK 6573/6516/6513 etc.(Beta)Update boot7 support more new flash ICsImproved MTK USB Pin-find functionImproved MTK IMEI Change read /write bugsFix Spreadtrum 6800H read /write bugsFix Spreadtrum format bugsSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedOther small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*   Version  of 3.2.8 request install Suite version 2.1.1 at first, As usual, We  recommend that all customers running previous versions now upgrade to  new version which is available for all customers with valid, To download  that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ! 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Keep up, we still is the best team.*  
Best regards !
SHAKS

----------

